# Anybody hunting small game?



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Went out this morning and got a limit (5) of squirrels.

Missed a partridge.

Been picking up a squirrel here and there while out and about on my horse.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

We've been out doing other things but my springers put up grouse most days.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Since the season opened here on the 15th of Sept. I have gotten about 20 squirrels. Mostly I felt it has been to warm so haven't went out a lot.
Still pretty easy to get a limit if you just go and set in the woods and don't do a lot of moving around.
Really liking the new Ruger too, crack is a bit louder that the 22lr though.

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Since the season opened here on the 15th of Sept. I have gotten about 20 squirrels. Mostly I felt it has been to warm so haven't went out a lot.
> Still pretty easy to get a limit if you just go and set in the woods and don't do a lot of moving around.
> Really liking the new Ruger too, crack is a bit louder that the 22lr though.
> 
> Al


Gray or fox squirrels?

We have grays but I think I saw a fox squirrel killed on the road a few years ago.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I plan to get out in the next day or two for some tree rats.. Today was the second night we've had frost and a freeze.. A few friends had been out and said the squirrels they had gotten over the last few weeks still had worbles.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Now that pheasant season is open, small game has pretty much been forgotten by most folks. Too hot for most of us anyway. We hit 79Â° today. The coldest we've gotten is 29Â° and that was just one morning. We need rain, too. Looking forward to it, though. Glad you folks are getting out.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I have educated quite a few grouse, shot a couple, and have limited out on trees since the season opened.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A whole bunch of these as well as the gray phase and a couple of the black phase.



It was cool over the week end with high temps in the mid to high 40'sF, Saturday spitting snow pellets and some flakes

If you don't get a limit of trees and wing a few limbs while grouse/pat hunting your not going out 


 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

For some reason I think fox squirrels are really nice looking. Plus they are bigger than grays and have more meat.

Do you find that fox squirrels drive the grays out?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

fishhead said:


> For some reason I think fox squirrels are really nice looking. Plus they are bigger than grays and have more meat.
> 
> Do you find that fox squirrels drive the grays out?


Fox squirrels are pretty far between around here. I know the Reds drive the Grays out. I am started to suspect that they cross breed. have seen Grey's with reddish tails. We had a dusting of snow last weekend and two good frosts this week so hopefully I can break out the .22 and go sit for a couple of hours Sat. morning. 

I would love to shoot down to the Southern Tier for grouse but with my work schedule I can't see it happening.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

hardly see a squirrel outside town , but there seems a hawk on every power line pole not really but it isn't uncommon to drive the state highway 15 miles and see 5 red tail hawk

in town squirrel are thick , 2-3 in every yard you don't drive 6 blocks without seeing one crossing the street


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

The ones in town don't seem to be too shy about being seen but I spend a lot of days in the woods from fall until spring and I see very few squirrels unless I'm sitting in a deer stand. Then they seem to just appear out of nowhere. They are masters at staying on the opposite side of the tree.

I think some people have dogs that are trained to cause the squirrel to circle the tree to put them into view of the hunter.


----------

